# [THEMED-APP] Black Hangouts | TPN



## TPN

*TEAM PICKLED NIPPLE PROUDLY PRESENTS*
*BLACK HANGOUTS VERSION 2.0.303 (February 7)*

The Team:
TPN
AndroidSpaz

Instructions:
Download
Flash in recovery

Thanks:
djdarknight for answering many questions in the past
rmarkwald for answering many questions in the past

Download Link:
http://goo.gl/9scmPV

Screen Shots:
http://goo.gl/KrfTFH

Feedback is welcomed. Not taking any form of requests at this time. If this doesn't fit your taste, then move along. If it does, then great. Use it and enjoy it. 
If you make a post that clearly shows you did not read the OP, I will not address it, and only just laugh at you.

Please report any bugs so i can address them.

Disclaimer:
Not responsible for anything that may happen to your device by flashing/installing this. It has been thoroughly tested to work properly.

Sharing:
Please notify me by pm if you plan to use this in a theme or rom. Please also link back to this post. Thanks

Enjoy.


----------



## Sesme

Awesome work!!!!

;D


----------



## Lord Dredd

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------

